# Rum Creek Stud



## Glenn Ryan (Nov 11, 2014)

Here is a nice buck that my step-brother took at Rum Creek WMA during their first hunt this year. 

He looks Happy for sure.

Awesome!


----------



## snuffy (Nov 11, 2014)

He should look happy.
Great buck.
Congratulations to your brother!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow !!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 11, 2014)

I'd be mighty happy too!  Congrats!


----------



## mattech (Nov 11, 2014)

Very nice, I'll be there this week, hopefully I can get One like that. Congrats.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 11, 2014)

sweet, 2 more days


----------



## kevincox (Nov 12, 2014)

Great deer! Congrats to him


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 12, 2014)

More like....Happy Happy Happy!

Great buck!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 28, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Uptonongood (Mar 17, 2015)

Excellent deer!


----------

